# Self Employment



## Francetocanada (Oct 29, 2010)

My family and I are looking at moving to New Bunswick area, my OH has been offered a job whom will sponsor him although we are also applying for PR and I work for myself online across the world so can be based anywhere.

My question is about self employment and the ins/outs of it. I have been self employed (Limited Company) for about 10 years in the UK and Self employed in France so wondered how Canada varied in terms of:

Taxes - amount paid average %/offsetting expenses etc
Paperwork - (France is horrendous!!)
Best Stucture - Self/Limited(UK Term)
Accountants - 
Etc

In the UK we always had the accountant whom managed to reduce our tax bill significantly and showed us the most tax efficient ways of being paid so wondered as well is the same over there

Any other aspects which should be aware of.

Thanks


----------



## flopper (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey me too. It's great isn't it? So flexible. My wife will have to get the work permit..so I'll go and simply carry on doing what I do...

From what I can gather it's similiar to the UK for tax etc...Just get in touch with a good accountant and I am sure everything will be smooth sailing. Tax sounds about the same etc...

We want to move to Nova Scotia....but I have looked at NB as well. As i am so flexible we can pick and choose..LOL

Good luck. When are you going?

We haven't even started yet but hope to do so in 2012.




Francetocanada said:


> My family and I are looking at moving to New Bunswick area, my OH has been offered a job whom will sponsor him although we are also applying for PR and I work for myself online across the world so can be based anywhere.
> 
> My question is about self employment and the ins/outs of it. I have been self employed (Limited Company) for about 10 years in the UK and Self employed in France so wondered how Canada varied in terms of:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The Canadian tax system seems to work much like the US tax system - at least they do make many of their forms and publications available online here: Forms and publications

Take a look through the Publications by topic section - there seem to be several publications on the subject of business income, the start-up of a business, getting a business number, etc. that should be useful to you.

And I'll second the idea of finding an accountant to help you set up the administration of your business.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Francetocanada (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, have been researching and it seems quite similar.

Definately will get an an accountant like over here as they do save you money and keep you on the right side of the taxman which is always good.

We ideally want to live in New Brunswick but OH is waiting to find out where they are going to send him but think it is the Vancouver area which we know is very expensive.

OH will be going over in a few weeks and is going to arrange to see an Accountant so will post the results when he gets back.


----------

